# Seagull 6x6 Shutter problem (?)



## sandymandy (Jan 30, 2013)

hi,

i noticed when using my seagull 6x6 that as long as i press the shutter button the shutter will stay open. its no problem for slower shutter times since i will press down the shutter and take away my finger fast enough. When using faster shutter speeds im not sure anymore if i perhaps kept the shutter open too long. I cant guarantee when using 1/300 that my finger is 1/300 or less while pressing the shutter.
The walkaround i found is using self-timer.

is this normal? i think praktica mtl5b had the same...


----------

